# What kind of scent would be good combined with eucalyptus?



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

What kind of scent would be good combined with eucalyptus? EO/FO whatever. Looking at a reasonable price for NOW eucalyptus FO in the $6 range for 8 oz. bottle. Finally a price I can afford!


----------



## Scotsoap (May 31, 2008)

According to my essential oil 'bible' Eucalyptus blends well with ..

Thyme, Rosemary, Lavender, Marjoram, Pine, Cedarwood and Lemon.

No doubt other members will have personal experiences and gorgeous combinations to offer.


----------



## Lane (May 31, 2008)

Eucalyptus & Lavender! One of my FAV blends ♥


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2008)

Mint!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I'm finding it very hard to visualize (?) what various fragrances are like, let alone what combinations might be. I can visit health food stores and Whole Foods Market and sniff tester samples, but that isn't really accurate on how they will smell in soap, and you can't test combinations at all. Yet it's too expensive to buy EOs at these stores so I have to just take my best shot at mail order.

I think I'll get that eucalyptus and order one or two of your suggestions and try them out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Scotsoap said:
			
		

> According to my essential oil 'bible' ...



Do you have a book that you recommend?


----------



## Scotsoap (May 31, 2008)

Yes 

The Encyclopaedia of Essential Oils. by Julia Lawless
" The complete guide to the use of aromatics in aromatherapy, herbalism, Health and well-being"

published by Element.

ISBN 1-85230-311-5

My copy is 16 years old and well loved 

It contains a lot of information about each oil, the origins, the properties, the uses, the folklore etc. But there is no info on inclusion in soap.

I would be happy to forward info on a named oil if you need


----------



## pepperi27 (May 31, 2008)

I make a eucalyptus & spearmint soap smells amazing and not too minty


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Scotsoap, I dragged out my secret weapon (Los Angeles Public Library) and discovered they own several copies. I've just reserved one online and an official agent of my city government will hand me a copy in the next several days! 

And I've added eucalyptus-spearmint to my list. I'll use my list next time I order EOs/Fos.


----------



## CiCi (May 31, 2008)

Tea Tree, too, but I think it stinks. Smells too mediciney. It's suppose to make a good bar for acne or oily skin.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I got this juniper and it smells so mediciney that I have no idea why I bought it. Whatever was I thinking?


----------

